

Ask HN: What's happening to the "Learn X the Hard Way" series? - cdman

Zed Shaw has a very good collection of books titled &quot;Learn X the Hard Way&quot; where X in {Ruby, SQL, Regex, etc}. However it seems that on January 3rd he deleted most of these repos (see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitorious.org&#x2F;~zedshaw and search for &quot;deleted&quot;), the sites look abandoned (see for example this link - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;regex.learncodethehardway.org&#x2F;book&#x2F;ex2.html - which contains a lot of &quot;Input file is empty&quot;) and the remaining public clones of the book repositories don&#x27;t seem to contain &quot;buildeable&quot; code.<p>Anyone knows what&#x27;s happening? Anyone has &quot;correct&quot; copies of these books before the mass-deletion?
======
callmeed
You might ask him via Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/zedshaw](https://twitter.com/zedshaw)

He's always been very cool about replying to me when I've done similar.

